# What does it all mean?



## dpar (May 23, 2004)

I saw somewher ethat BASS stood for Bad Ass Single Speed. Is this right? What do the others stand For like MUSS, PUSS, etc.?


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

B.o.S.S. was *****en* Orange Single Speed, B.u.S.S. was Butt-Ugly Single Speed, C.u.S.S. was Celestial (something) Single Speed and I gave up after that....

* (That should have been "B i t c h e n"....)


----------



## david c kelsey (Feb 17, 2004)

dpar said:


> I saw somewher ethat BASS stood for Bad Ass Single Speed. Is this right? What do the others stand For like MUSS, PUSS, etc.?


PUSS, Pink ugly SS and now WUSS, is for White Ugly SS.......


----------



## colnrly (Oct 12, 2005)

*SASS=Shiny ASs Single Speed*



dpar said:


> I saw somewher ethat BASS stood for Bad Ass Single Speed. Is this right? What do the others stand For like MUSS, PUSS, etc.?



The chainstay protector says, "Your Bike Sucks"


----------



## stumonky (Sep 29, 2007)

*Codes:*
M.U.S.S. = More Urban Single Speed
S.A.S.S. = Shiny Ass Single Speed
P.U.S.S. = Pink Ultimate (or Ugly) Single Speed
B.U.S.S. = Brown(or Butt) Ultimate or (Ugly) Single Speed
W.U.S.S. = White Ultimate (or Ugly) Single Speed
G.U.S.S. = Giallo Ultimate (or Ugly) Single Speed
D.I.S.S. = Disc Integrated Single Speed
B.A.S.S. = Bad Ass Single Speed
C.U.S.S. = Celeste Ultimate (or Ugly) Single Speed
B.O.S.S. = Big Orange Single Speed
S.I.S.S. = Steel Idiot Single Speed (or Steel Is Simple Stupid)

*Frame Material:*
M.U.S.S. = Bianchi DB CrMo
S.A.S.S. = Dedaccai Eom (04), Chromoly (05)
P.U.S.S. = Easton Ultralite Alloy
B.U.S.S. = Easton Ultralite
W.U.S.S. = Easton Ultralite 
G.U.S.S. = Easton Ultralite
D.I.S.S. = Easton Ultralite
B.A.S.S. = Easton Elite
C.U.S.S. = Easton Ultralite
B.O.S.S. = 7005 aluminum, double-butted
S.I.S.S. = Dedaccai Eom


----------

